# Gaelic Old Smuggler & Carter Ink Questions



## Linda B. (Dec 21, 2004)

Am very curious about this bottle.  I cannot find any seams, yet there is a slight rib that can be felt about 4 1/2" up from the bottom of the bottle.  Gaelic Old Smuggler embossed on the bottom.  Overall height is 10 1/4" and about 3 1/2" dia.  There are several bubbles in the bottle, one is about 2" long and about 1/8" wide.  Photos attached.

 Additionally, I have two Carter ink bottles, one is blue and one is clear.  Both have 16 Fluid Oz embossed on shoulders; the blue one has CARTER'S , NO 2 embossed on bottom with what appears to be a G12 and an 8 under the G12.  The clear bottle has Carter's, Made in U.S.A. and a 4/2 (4 over the 2) on the bottom.  Are either of these worth more than dried flower vases?  Photos can be submitted if needed.

 THANKS []
 Linda B.


----------



## scotsmerc64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, I found a Gaelic Old Smuggler bottle, identical to the one you pictured. Were you able to find if it was worth anything? Thankyou


----------



## epackage (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Scott, it's not too valuable and there's one on E-Bay with an asking price of $30, it has been there since August. Without a label it's basically a window bottle because of it's color and form....Welcome to the forum...Jim


----------



## scotsmerc64 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for your help and the welcome. Yes i saw the one on ebay. Looks like another addition to my collection!


----------

